# True Capitalist radio



## Ozriel (Feb 3, 2012)

[yt]fgAvGVCPcEQ[/yt]
[yt]7J9bZO8Imoo[/yt]
[yt]tiHNeaGP6X4[/yt]


----------



## Mentova (Feb 3, 2012)

Listen to these they are hilarious


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 3, 2012)

Mentova said:


> Listen to these they are hilarious



I can't stop laughing... XD


----------



## ArielMT (Feb 3, 2012)

The brony trolls parasprites are the best.


----------



## NEStalgia Fox (Feb 3, 2012)

Ghost sure is easy to troll. Listening to bronies troll him is always fun.

Go Bronies!


----------



## Littlerock (Feb 3, 2012)

*GRAND ASS MASTER

*Oh my God _what is air _


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 3, 2012)

Pooptickler. XD

also
[yt]nhnLyiUPMs0[/yt]


----------



## Mentova (Feb 3, 2012)

I think Gaydolf Shitler is the best name.


----------



## ArielMT (Feb 3, 2012)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Pooptickler. XD



A whole generation and extended family.


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 3, 2012)

ArielMT said:


> A whole generation and extended family.



I know right. I also love the bronies driving him into a can kicking rage.


----------



## NEStalgia Fox (Feb 3, 2012)

Sometimes his rages sound more like ponies are attacking him. xD


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Feb 3, 2012)

Although it is fun to hear his rages. He can be pretty awesome at times.
[video=youtube;XiuKUWOu1Xc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=XiuKUWOu1Xc[/video]


----------



## NEStalgia Fox (Feb 3, 2012)

TechnoGypsy said:


> Although it is fun to hear his rages. He can be pretty awesome at times.
> [video=youtube;XiuKUWOu1Xc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=XiuKUWOu1Xc[/video]


It's good that he's against SOPA.

But he still sounds like a moron.


----------



## BRN (Feb 3, 2012)

I love listening to this guy for his economic policies. The trouble is, some people I know believe him.


----------



## ArielMT (Feb 3, 2012)

[yt]rBd8cVvwyio[/yt]

â™« Ð¡Ð¾ÑŽÐ· Ð½ÐµÑ€ÑƒÑˆÐ¸Ð¼Ñ‹Ð¹ Ñ€ÐµÑÐ¿ÑƒÐ±Ð»--
[yt]9_Z8JNqjXho[/yt]

:3c


----------



## Unsilenced (Feb 3, 2012)

AHM A CAHPUHTALEST! 

Edit: Clearly they broke the wools.


----------



## ArielMT (Feb 3, 2012)

The ad YouTube served me on the True Soviet Radio video above is "BronyVille Forums."  Wut?


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 8, 2012)

[yt]56QtZ8Pym2Y[/yt]

I am also trying to find the vid where he rages hard over his voice being spliced with Teenage mutant ninja turtles.


----------



## Littlerock (Feb 8, 2012)

That is the absolute best Herbert impression I have ever heard.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Feb 8, 2012)

"I am your host, the man they call ghost!"


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 8, 2012)

"Woody allen Butt-loving, Roman, Polanski pedophiles!"


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 9, 2012)

Furries for ghost!

[yt]ef6M1OJjv7A&[/yt]


----------

